# COVID Induced Depression Due To Lack Of Physical Activity



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2021)

Can you relate? I certainly can.
https://www.medindia.net/news/healt...ium=widget&utm_content=&utm_campaign=whatsnew


----------



## Pecos (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes, I can certainly relate. In addition to COVID, I am still dealing with the aftermath of prostrate cancer which brings some serious fatigue every afternoon. I used to work out fairly strenuously, these days a fast walk, a little stretching, and a few exercises on my weight machine has to do it for me. The Doctor tells me that I am doing fine, but I am really looking forward to getting beyond COVID and getting beyond this hormone treatment so that I can return to the YMCA and resume my regular routine.

Has this all affected my mental state of mind, yes I do believe that it has affected me. My wife is anxious to return to the line dancing and yoga that she loves.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

I exercise everyday but still feel depressed because of covid restrictions. Also, I am tired of people treating me like murderer because I am maskless. I know they are just afraid of the virus but it's still hard to be hated on sight. I'm not used to that.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 14, 2021)

All of a sudden, I'm forgetting to put the mask on when I go in the few places I still go; I always have the mask with me but all of a sudden, I keep forgetting it. I hope it's maybe Covid-related stress and not something worse.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2021)

I am glad that Kroger and HEB are requiring people to wear their masks when shopping.  Its common courtesy to protect yourself and others.  Those that don't should stay at home.  Just my opinion.  When I start going out which will be only once or twice for quite awhile, I will mask up.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I am glad that Kroger and HEB are requiring people to wear their masks when shopping.  Its common courtesy to protect yourself and others.  Those that don't should stay at home.  Just my opinion.  When I start going out which will be only once or twice for quite awhile, I will mask up.


We're still very much in Lockodwn altho' the children returned to school last Monday.

 However everything is closed aside from supermarkets, dry cleaning,  and take-away food venues..all pubs are closed, non-essential shops , shoe shops , clothing stores, restaurants, cinemas, theatres, casinos, gyms, leisure centres, swimming pools, hair salons, barbers, beauty salons, hotels, B&B's,  all closed...

The few places which are open it's essential to wear a mask while inside .. including public transport.. trains, and buses.. ... it's been a year now, with the exception of 2 small breaks last year where they lifted the lockdown, but then shut us down almost immediately again..

The last twice I've got out of the car to go in the supermarket I've forgotten my mask... I had it in my pocket, ( I carry 2 every time I go out and I have more in the car)  but I just forgot to put it on... I have no idea why...  I soon remembered within a few feet inside the store but I've not forgotten before..


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2021)

officerripley said:


> All of a sudden, I'm forgetting to put the mask on when I go in the few places I still go; I always have the mask with me but all of a sudden, I keep forgetting it. I hope it's maybe Covid-related stress and not something worse.


It's probably just stress. My family members forget to put on their masks all the time. 

In a way it could be psychological too, because it's not how we normally live and deep inside we really don't want to, we just have to if we are one of the lucky ones who can.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2021)

I've decided I'll probably wear a mask every winter.  Kept me warm, head to toe!  Colds & flu are down because of it.


----------



## charry (Mar 15, 2021)

.


hollydolly said:


> We're still very much in Lockodwn altho' the children returned to school last Monday.
> 
> However everything is closed aside from supermarkets, dry cleaning,  and take-away food venues..all pubs are closed, non-essential shops , shoe shops , clothing stores, restaurants, cinemas, theatres, casinos, gyms, leisure centres, swimming pools, hair salons, barbers, beauty salons, hotels, B&B's,  all closed...
> 
> ...


You wouldn’t think we were still in lockdown here ,  ( Uk )
Everyone seems to be doing exactly what they want..
I see people going into houses, 
I know lots that have had their hair done.....
One rule for one , and one for others.....
Really annoying me........
Hubby and I havnt seen anyone in a year, not even family,
And he’s a disabled man and I’m his carer, it really annoys me .....


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2021)

How Being in Quarantine Can Change The World...


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2021)

The Sky is Clearing...


----------



## Lara (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes there is fear, isolation, panic buying, sickness, and even death 
but this is what people are doing all over the world...


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I've decided I'll probably wear a mask every winter.  Kept me warm, head to toe!  Colds & flu are down because of it.



Yes, as a result of this pandemic, reports of Flu cases seem to be non-existent....compared to previous years.  Wearing masks might become a good recommendation that helps reduce a number of contagious illnesses.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2021)

Between the restrictions related to this virus, and the Winter weather, these past few months have really Dragged on.  I've just about run out of indoor projects, and really looking forward to getting outdoors more, and running around in public without fearing every little cough or sneeze.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yes, as a result of this pandemic, reports of Flu cases seem to be non-existent....compared to previous years.  Wearing masks might become a good recommendation that helps reduce a number of contagious illnesses.


Before COVID-19, the few Asians I saw wearing masks in airports and on public transportation in various cities seemed out of place. Now, I'm accustom to a mask and will gladly wear it if/when needed in the future.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 31, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Yes, I can certainly relate. In addition to COVID, I am still dealing with the aftermath of prostrate cancer which brings some serious fatigue every afternoon. I used to work out fairly strenuously, these days a fast walk, a little stretching, and a few exercises on my weight machine has to do it for me. The Doctor tells me that I am doing fine, but I am really looking forward to getting beyond COVID and getting beyond this hormone treatment so that I can return to the YMCA and resume my regular routine.
> 
> Has this all affected my mental state of mind, yes I do believe that it has affected me. My wife is anxious to return to the line dancing and yoga that she loves.


Sorry to read that you're still feeling fatigued daily! I'm wishing you the best and that your life and health will return to normal soon DF!


----------

